# Koni Challenge VIR pics



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

Pics from the Koni Challenge VIR finale are at the link below if you want to check them out (first gallery at the top). The two E92 M3's set the fastest two lap times in the race, with Ryan Eversley fastest in the Kinetic car and Terry Borcheller second fastest in the Fall-Line car.

http://haueter.smugmug.com/Racing


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

Seneca said:


> Pics from the Koni Challenge VIR finale are at the link below if you want to check them out (first gallery at the top). The two E92 M3's set the fastest two lap times in the race, with Ryan Eversley fastest in the Kinetic car and Terry Borcheller second fastest in the Fall-Line car.
> 
> http://haueter.smugmug.com/Racing


The website that hosts my gallery is down for some reason. I'll repost it once they get back up and running.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

Link is working again now. Here it is again:

http://haueter.smugmug.com/Racing


----------

